# USB Broadband Stick Buying Advise



## sunny155 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have been happily using Airtel unlimited plan over a year.....but it's giving me lots of trouble from last 10 days. It keeps getting disconnected again and again. Sometimes it just reboots and most of times it just gets disconnected. Called their tech support like 10 times and every time they send a guy from local exchange (just 100 meters away) he done every thing to check the issue but he admitted something is wrong at exchange itself. I am not sure if they are gonna fix the issue anytime soon because 3 days are already gone and I haven't heard a word from them.

So, I decided to test my Docomo GPRS from my Cellphone and I got fairly good speeds - approx 60-70 KBps  (just about same as Airtel)
Now I am thinking to buy a USB Broadband Stick which can work for both 3G and GPRS. Is there any such device available?
I will mostly use GPRS tariff but sometimes i would like to use 3G too.  Please advise what to buy where to buy and at what price..


Thanks!

PS - Any advises what might be the problem with my Airtel Connection?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2011)

huawei e1752 - 7.2 mbps downlink speed
there's a 21 mbps modem too
check out
Welcome to The IT Bazaar


----------



## sunny155 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks!
So, this e1752 or HUAWEI UMG 1831 will do for both type of Connections GPRS & 3G?

I will mostly be using GPRS Plans...3G is too expensive atm but surely will use it sometimes.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah it will


----------

